# Boolean Abfrage



## worldofcuba (21. Mrz 2012)

Hallo allerseits. Habe eine banale Frage, die mir grade aufgefallen ist.

Benutzt man bei der Boolean-Abfrage = oder == ?

Von einigen höre ich das und bei anderen sollte man eher == benutzen. Was ist nun richtig?

Also z.B.:

boolean korrekteEingabe = false;

...
while (korrekteEingabe ==false);


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Mrz 2012)

> Von einigen höre ich das und bei anderen sollte man eher == benutzen. Was ist nun richtig?




```
==
```


```
while (korrekteEingabe ==false);
```

bei so etwas besser


```
while (!korrekteEingabe);
```
schreiben.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Mrz 2012)

== ist ein Vergleich
= ist eine Zuweisung


----------



## bobbsen (21. Mrz 2012)

Und Booleans musst du nicht mir true oder false vergleichen, da sie schon das Ergebnis sind


----------

